# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  devaxen po jakim czasie alkohol ?

## shumi81

Witam , doatalem wysypki po zjedzeniu krewetek , okolo 23 podjechalem na pogotowie , tam lekarz dal mi zastrzyk dexavenu 0.8 , czy nastepnego dnia wieczorem moge napic sie powiedzmy 2 piwka do kolacji swiateczniej?

----------


## przemo.rm

W opisie dla lekarzy nie ma nic o alkoholu jeśli chodzi o dexaven. Alkoholicy dostają ten lek, gdy są wskazania. Nie słyszałem żeby lekarz po podaniu całkowicie zabronił pić alkohol.

----------

